# port st. joe scollop season 2020



## not again! (Jul 24, 2020)

season starts august 16 this year, but i heard today that presnells fish camp launch will be limited to registered campers and county residents only. proof of residency must be provided to use the ramp. the launch fee will be 25.00 dollars/day. ouch. not many alternative ramps in st. joe bay. the city ramp will be a madhouse, not much parking at the ramp under the bridge, and the state park only has a dozen or so parking slots for trailers, due to hurricane micheal. GO EARLY!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Or don't go at all. Many of us hate scallop season for the increased boat traffic, hordes of googans, damage to the grass beds and lack of boating common sense.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

My favorite scallop season story is I was drift fishing out of Steinhatchee for trout and mackeral. I was by myself fishing Deadman's Bay up toward Keaton Beach. Here comes two boats (nice +20 ft center consoles) running single file loaded with kids/wives etc right at me. I saw them coming from 1 mile away. I was just about to start waving like HEY, HEY, DON"T HIT ME when about 50 yards from me one boat goes to the right and one goes left. The passed maybe 40 yards on either side. Then their wakes hit my boat, and it was a lot. That was pretty inconsiderate and rude. I assume they were going back to Keaton Beach and I always tell everyone how rude and arrogant people from Keaton Beach are. Now I know, YES, they are, but they are everywhere and come out in droves during scallop season.


----------

